# Probiotics



## Slindsay1019 (Jul 26, 2016)

I started taking align about a month ago and have been having alot of cramps, bloating and gas. Not sure if it is a coincidence or if it is from the align. I was thinking g about trying another probiotic. Can anyone recommend a good one that will help my constipation. It's been weeks since I had a really good Bm.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I tried two different probiotics and they both made me more constipated.


----------



## Slindsay1019 (Jul 26, 2016)

I was actually wondering if that was possible. Because it seemed like once I started the align I started being more bloated, gassy and constipated. I think I may stop and see how I feel.


----------



## Slindsay1019 (Jul 26, 2016)

I was actually wondering if that was possible. Because it seemed like once I started the align I started being more bloated, gassy and constipated. I think I may stop and see how I feel.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i had the same problems when i tried align. from what i've read about it, it's more helpful for D people than it is for C people.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

Have you tried the Magnesium trick for constipation ? That's where you start with 200 mg of it and increase it to 400 mg the next day , 600 the next , you'll go . Just keep raising it until you reach bowel tolerance . If you want more immediate results , get some Epsom salts (Magnesium sulphate ) and follow directions on the box . It will happen within Hrs .


----------



## Slindsay1019 (Jul 26, 2016)

I never herd of that. Is the magnesium a supplement?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

I think pretty much any multi-strain probiotic would work for constipation. Like someone else said, the single strain ones like align and culturelle may help mostly for diarrhea. Fermented foods like yogurt, kefir, and homemade sauerkraut might also work.

You can also try Saccharomyces Boulardii for constipation (Jarrow's brand is good & cheap). *I would be really interested to know which probiotics (& fermented foods) people with constipation have tried, along with your results*.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Slindsay1019 said:


> I never herd of that. Is the magnesium a supplement?


Yes. It is used often to alleviate constipation.


----------



## tessamess67 (Aug 9, 2016)

I am gonna try kombucha and kefir water. Are those counted a probiotics? I'm going to grow them myself! I know it sounds all hippy-ish but a couple years ago I grew ( cultured) kefir water from grains I ordered online and my husband and I drank a bit a couple times a week for the whole fall, until I accidentally killed the culture and couldn't make any more. I told my doc I was drinking it, he said they give probiotics to patients with diarrhea, to stop the diarrhea! But I didn't notice any " binding" effect from kefir water on me. On a different note, my skin looked pretty darn good, people were commenting. But it's less expensive to make it myself and safe if you follow sanitary rules.

So, I'm going to try it again, I'm pretty sure it helped. I remember that fall being a good, healthy fall and not having to go to the hospital. ( I just used to chat with the doc on the phone about treatments and stuff)


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

tessamess67 said:


> I am gonna try kombucha and kefir water. Are those counted a probiotics?


Essentially yes. But different kinds give different affects. As you say "I didn't notice any binding", that's exactly what I would expect from a fermented food. By "binding" you mean anti-diarrhea affects right?


----------



## msmarie (Sep 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if Living Streams Multi-Blend or Flora PM will work for constipation? Or would magnesium work better?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

magnesium works differently than probiotics do. magnesium relaxes the muscles in the intestines which helps to establish a smoother rhythm. magnesium also helps soften stool by attracting water to the colon which helps make stools easier to pass.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

msmarie said:


> Does anyone know if Living Streams Multi-Blend or Flora PM will work for constipation? Or would magnesium work better?


Why those ones? They look ridiculously expensive to me. And don't even list the full ingredients, just "proprietary blend". I would definitely try something else first. There's a probiotic guide in my comment. You might try this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013OVW0E?&th=1 maybe along with some other cheaper multi-strain probiotics.


----------



## tessamess67 (Aug 9, 2016)

the kefir water is working like crazy on my IBS-C. I don't know if it's the minimal alcohol content or the little probiotics in it but so far so good. I feel much better. Going at least once a day. At first I was bloating and full of air ( to put everything nicely), then everything just started working properly. weird right?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Not weird at all. Completely expected.

I've been trying to disperse this information but people don't seem to be listening.


----------

